# Windscreen scratches



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

I have a couple of small areas where grit has scratched the screen under the wipers. Whats the best way to sort it? :?


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

put a hammer thru it and blame a big HGV on the motorway, pay your excess and get a brand new one!
(just me?) [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

I have the same problem. Just bought some of this http://www.turtlewaxuk.com/prod.asp?Partcode=FG3674 will give it a go at the weekend, see what happens.


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

tt9060 said:


> put a hammer thru it and blame a big HGV on the motorway, pay your excess and get a brand new one!
> (just me?) [smiley=bigcry.gif]


That sounds like a plan  Just noticed a chip in the screen and I am off to Duxford for the weekend  I will see what the chip looks like when I return. Thanks for the input.


----------

